# What drugs can I still do if I get drug tested regularly?



## Cow Poly (Dec 7, 2020)

It’s the 13 panel reditest one and I take it regularly and apparently the new one can detect alcohol w/in 72 hours.

Ive found a few things I can still do that are pretty decent but I thought I’d put this out there to see what my fellow based autists think before we get shoa’d.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 7, 2020)

If weed has been legalized in your state, most employers don't seem to give a shit, at least where I live. They just tell you not to come to work high, but if you test positive for THC in the initial interview, they don't care.

Depends on the type of work you do as well I'd imagine. I work in advertising and they don't give a fuck, while one of my friends is a nurse and they're very strict on drug testing and what's allowed.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 7, 2020)

Why would anyone care about alcohol use within 72 hours?   They only ever test for that if they think your drunk on the job.  
As for drugs?   
Just say no, kids!


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 7, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> If weed has been legalized in your state, most employers don't seem to give a shit, at least where I live. They just tell you not to come to work high, but if you test positive for THC in the initial interview, they don't care.
> 
> Depends on the type of work you do as well I'd imagine. I work in advertising and they don't give a fuck, while one of my friends is a nurse and they're very strict on drug testing and what's allowed.


this is not a good answer or perhaps I should clarify. The idea is to PASS the drug test. Obviously THC is on a 13 panel drug test



JethroTullamore said:


> Why would anyone care about alcohol use within 72 hours?   They only ever test for that if they think your drunk on the job.
> As for drugs?
> Just say no, kids!


Well without TMI or power leveling let’s just pretend that my work AND living situation are considered “safety sensitive” and that I am not allowed to use substances including legal ones so booze and weed are both out.


----------



## Mythic (Dec 7, 2020)

My druggie best friend did kratom, he also microdosed lsd but I'm pretty sure you'll get brainfried eventually.


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 7, 2020)

Mythic said:


> My druggie best friend did kratom, he also microdosed lsd but I'm pretty sure you'll get brainfried eventually.


This is a good answer because I can do tons of Kratom (liquid is best) get a nice chill/buzz going and no one ever finds out. I did too much acid in high school and college though... it works ... you will pass a hardcore drug test but probably not for me... not anymore but who knows I may try microdosing. So this is also a good answer thx!


----------



## Black Yoshi (Dec 7, 2020)

I heard Shrooms don't stay in your system that long.


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 7, 2020)

Black Yoshi said:


> I heard Shrooms don't stay in your system that long.


This is also a good answer. It’s not a matter of how long it stays in your system though... Common piss tests used in the workplace and institutions are unable to detect psychadelics. The only way to detect them is to get the accused to admit it or to do a spinal tap iirc.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Dec 7, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> If weed has been legalized in your state, most employers don't seem to give a shit, at least where I live. They just tell you not to come to work high, but if you test positive for THC in the initial interview, they don't care.
> 
> Depends on the type of work you do as well I'd imagine. I work in advertising and they don't give a fuck, while one of my friends is a nurse and they're very strict on drug testing and what's allowed.


That's not the case if they work for the federal government. Doesn't matter if they live in a legal state they still test for it as it's still illegal federally.


----------



## Dumpsterfire Enthusiast (Dec 8, 2020)

All of them and just tape a bag of synthetic piss to your leg at all times


----------



## lurk_moar (Dec 8, 2020)

Lab tech in the house. 

Do bath salts or huff paint.


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 9, 2020)

lurk_moar said:


> Lab tech in the house.
> 
> Do bath salts or huff paint.


Anything else Labby?

This does in fact work but you have to tape it to your boxers AND get it up to temperature with a heat pack. Most drug tests they watch you now so this only works if you’re a chick. Also it’s not what I asked.


Dumpsterfire Enthusiast said:


> All of them and just tape a bag of synthetic piss to your leg at all times


----------



## lurk_moar (Dec 9, 2020)

Cow Poly said:


> Anything else Labby?


​Kratom and *nitrous* oxide.​Edit: Jenkem.


----------



## Driftwood (Dec 9, 2020)

Make ocean water with lysol.


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Dec 9, 2020)

If you're trying to juggle getting high while maintaining a jerb that tests you're already fucked... considering you're already admitting that you're too stupid to pass a rando in a public forum.


----------



## Miss Misery (Dec 9, 2020)

Cow Poly said:


> This is a good answer because I can do tons of Kratom (liquid is best) get a nice chill/buzz going and no one ever finds out. I did too much acid in high school and college though... it works ... you will pass a hardcore drug test but probably not for me... not anymore but who knows I may try microdosing. So this is also a good answer thx!


Liquid what is best? Kratom? Nigga just get the powder, mix it in with some water, and save some cash instead of being a retard.

Also get a better job that doesn't give a fuck if you drink or not, because that's the best and cheapest route to getting fucked up.


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 9, 2020)

LifeguardHermit said:


> If you're trying to juggle getting high while maintaining a jerb that tests you're already fucked... considering you're already admitting that you're too stupid to pass a rando in a public forum.


Good job being an assumefag and moralfag. These aren’t answers you are just being gay


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Dec 9, 2020)

Cow Poly said:


> Good job being an assumefag and moralfag. These aren’t answers you are just being gay


Nigga its pissin in a cup

I'm not going to tell someone as dumb as you are how to beat a test or which drugs get out of your system the quickest. A fucking dry googled medical journal will answer the later.

I dont care if you want to get high: but apparently you need to read a book read a book read a mothafuckin book


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 9, 2020)

LifeguardHermit said:


> Nigga its pissin in a cup
> 
> I'm not going to tell someone as dumb as you are how to beat a test or which drugs get out of your system the quickest. A fucking dry googled medical journal will answer the later.
> 
> I dont care if you want to get high: but apparently you need to read a book read a book read a mothafuckin book


That’s not an answer either. Stay mad lmao


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Dec 9, 2020)

Cow Poly said:


> This is also a good answer. It’s not a matter of how long it stays in your system though... Common piss tests used in the workplace and institutions are unable to detect psychadelics. The only way to detect them is to get the accused to admit it or to do a spinal tap iirc.



I like how you answered your question then continued to act like a retard_. _


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 7, 2020)

It’s the 13 panel reditest one and I take it regularly and apparently the new one can detect alcohol w/in 72 hours.

Ive found a few things I can still do that are pretty decent but I thought I’d put this out there to see what my fellow based autists think before we get shoa’d.


----------



## Niggernerd (Dec 9, 2020)

The bible


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Dec 9, 2020)

Cow Poly said:


> That’s not an answer either. Stay mad lmao


Well, I mean, you could always boof the meth you confiscate occifer


----------



## draggs (Dec 9, 2020)

Jimson weed


----------



## Roybertitos (Dec 9, 2020)

I doubt you gay drug test can detect jenkem, just saying man.


----------



## the fall of man (Dec 9, 2020)

You have to do a ton of benzos before they show up in a standard drug test
Enough that you’ll be arrested for doing stupid benzo things first


----------



## Miss Misery (Dec 9, 2020)

the fall of man said:


> You have to do a ton of benzos before they show up in a standard drug test
> Enough that you’ll be arrested for doing stupid benzo things first


Enjoy benzo withdrawal though. Heroin withdrawal won't kill you, BZD withdrawal could.


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 9, 2020)

the fall of man said:


> You have to do a ton of benzos before they show up in a standard drug test
> Enough that you’ll be arrested for doing stupid benzo things first


Are you saying that if you just do a little bit.. once in awhile ... say.. 1 or 2 mg a week that it won’t show up?


----------



## the fall of man (Dec 9, 2020)

Cow Poly said:


> Are you saying that if you just do a little bit.. once in awhile ... say.. 1 or 2 mg a week that it won’t show up?


I am not a reliable source for information and the kiwi farms is not an expert exchange.
...

Benzodiazepines have a very small effective dose and you are unlikely to be positive for mild benzo use unless tested specifically for casual usage. Short acting benzos (which make you more retarded) are detectable from metabolites up to two days afterwards in a benzodiazepine specific urine test.


----------



## Analog Devolved (Dec 9, 2020)

Jenkem.


----------



## Cliff Booth (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm pretty sure you can get away with huffing paint and still pass, but I wouldn't advise it.


----------



## Miss Misery (Dec 9, 2020)

the fall of man said:


> I am not a reliable source for information and the kiwi farms is not an expert exchange.
> ...
> 
> Benzodiazepines have a very small effective dose and you are unlikely to be positive for mild benzo use unless tested specifically for casual usage. Short acting benzos (which make you more retarded) are detectable from metabolites up to two days afterwards in a benzodiazepine specific urine test.


It's 3-5 days, friendo.


----------



## Juhlonduss (Dec 10, 2020)

Tussin.


----------



## Steverambo (Dec 10, 2020)

Boof high doses of kratom you coward


----------



## Burd Turglar (Dec 10, 2020)

You can do all the nitrous/whippids ya want but you'll go a little retarded if you go to hard in the paint. Ketamine is rarely on a panel test but you never know what it's getting cut with so that's a real gamble. Outside of those and kratom though, all you have is psychedelics and God awful chinese analog drugs like spice or the 2-c family which I wouldn't recommend.


----------



## Justin d Tipp (Jun 9, 2021)

Hallucinogens, nitrous oxide, sleep deprivation, staring at the sun, huffing solvents. There are plenty of animal venoms that will give you temporary superhuman abilities or very unique experiences. Try Peruvian bullet ant venom, or fugu sushi. 

Also, testosterone and adrenaline are a great mix. Go to the gym, chug a case of red bull afterwards, then drive your motorcycle 100+ mph. It's an extra intense rush if the cops _try_ to catch you. 

Or you could just spend a little time around your place doing the dishes and getting caught up on laundry. 

Just make a daily routine that includes all of the above.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Jun 9, 2021)

Technically, you can do all the drugs you want. Just don't be surprised if you get fired/arrested shortly after submitting a sample for the test.


----------



## Getwhatyou (Jun 9, 2021)

Testosterone. Get jacked faggot.


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Jun 9, 2021)

What you're probably want to look at is designer drugs. It's a fascinating subject, essentially designer drugs attempt to recreate the effect of regular drugs while attempting to circumvent issues of legality and testing by using no regulated active ingredients. Basically a drug test will test for specific active ingredients, if the drugs you're taking don't have those ingredients then no positive test.
But still risky all same, since new ingredients are constantly being classified as illegal, and some ingredients might be metabolised by your body to produce something that will be detected in a test. 

But if you must still do drugs, then it gives you the lowest probability of getting a positive drug test. 

Now I'm not a drug test cheating professional, so if you do go this way make sure you do your own research about what the active components are and more importantly what type of drug test you'll be taking i.e. what the drug test will be testing for.


----------



## Vingle (Jun 10, 2021)

I (Don't) Have A Gun said:


> What you're probably want to look at is designer drugs. It's a fascinating subject, essentially designer drugs attempt to recreate the effect of regular drugs while attempting to circumvent issues of legality and testing by using no regulated active ingredients. Basically a drug test will test for specific active ingredients, if the drugs you're taking don't have those ingredients then no positive test.
> But still risky all same, since new ingredients are constantly being classified as illegal, and some ingredients might be metabolised by your body to produce something that will be detected in a test.
> 
> But if you must still do drugs, then it gives you the lowest probability of getting a positive drug test.
> ...


----------



## RW 1995 (Jun 14, 2021)

salvia. nobody tests for salvia. also it's legal and makes you hallucinate so it's pretty awesome


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 7, 2020)

It’s the 13 panel reditest one and I take it regularly and apparently the new one can detect alcohol w/in 72 hours.

Ive found a few things I can still do that are pretty decent but I thought I’d put this out there to see what my fellow based autists think before we get shoa’d.


----------



## Dyn (Jun 17, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> Well without TMI or power leveling let’s just pretend that my work AND living situation are considered “safety sensitive” and that I am not allowed to use substances including legal ones so booze and weed are both out.


lmao you live in a homeless shelter


----------



## Montalbane (Oct 16, 2021)

What fucking job do you do? 
We beat the shit out of junkies at mine because it's a factory and a retard high on something can cost you your fucking life. 

I hope you OD, retard.


----------



## Dyn (Oct 16, 2021)

Montalbane said:


> What fucking job do you do?


If he had a job he wouldn't live in the type of facility that piss screens you for alcohol, dummy.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Oct 16, 2021)

Heroin


----------



## Snuckening (Oct 16, 2021)

is the retard word filter back?

retard

retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  retard  v

Or is it just fashionable to call people "exceptional individuals" now?


----------



## Snuckening (Oct 16, 2021)

Well that's retarded


----------



## Snuckening (Oct 16, 2021)

nigger pozload my negholep milk diet coke


----------



## potatofarms (Oct 16, 2021)

dmt is already part of the human body and gets you higher than you ever wanted. also ether is a good hit.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Oct 16, 2021)

Twitter.


----------



## Dyn (Oct 16, 2021)

Realtalk tho the correct answer is fentanyl.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm fairly certain Δ8-THC wouldn't be picked up by such a test. The best way to check out these tests is to locate the manual for them, they will list what they specifically test for, and what they cross-react with. Anything not listed should be ok. When in doubt, get one and test it. You can get anything online now.



Dyn said:


> Realtalk tho the correct answer is fentanyl.


On the RTP-D 13, that would probably flag. Have to check the manual though. It's retarded that it checks for dextropropoxyphene. That isn't even worth checking to see if it is present. Someone abusing propoxyphene will be dead before they get high.


----------



## Dyn (Oct 16, 2021)

Jesus H Christ said:


> On the RTP-D 13, that would probably flag.


If it's this one it doesn't list fentanyl or norfentanyl.


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Oct 16, 2021)

Dyn said:


> If it's this one it doesn't list fentanyl or norfentanyl.


Did you check the guide for it? It lists all the potential cross-reactions. You'd be amazed at how broad they can be.


----------

